# Tank Must Large vs Tank Louis Rose Gold Large



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Considering the purchase to celebrate a significant birthday.

This (Must):










vs this (Louis):










obviously the Louis is the better watch, and also 5 times more expensive.
Can you guys give me some interesting pointers to better frame the higher price of this Tank Louis?

For example I read that the large model having a mechanical movement (a JLC based one, nonetheless) is a novelty, and the Louis has previously been on quartz. I think this makes interesting from a collecting point of view?

In real life the two watches are practically identical, but the metal and the dial - and I must say the Must is not underwhelming at all (although the refined dial of the Louis is a lot nicer).

Thoughts?


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

This article may help you!






Tank Solo XL vs Tank Louis Cartier XL


After receiving many PMs and emails on the Tank Solo XL which I covered below, here is a comparison of that and the Tank Louis Cartier XL. B



www.watchprozine.com





There's also a new kid on the block with old world style


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

Lucky for you the two now have very similar looks! 

I'd consider any size differences and the metal color if the movement isn't a factor for you. The large Must is a solar movement, so it's a quartz.

Also, I'd argue the stainless steel can be considered more casual or sporty than the solid gold model.

Try them both on the wrist... you'll likely know in that instance which one is right for you. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

OhioMade said:


> Lucky for you the two now have very similar looks!
> 
> I'd consider any size differences and the metal color if the movement isn't a factor for you. The large Must is a solar movement, so it's a quartz.


the Tank Must Large also comes in regular quartz


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes the Must comes in regular quartz too.
Tried them both, and they are both great tbh.

My point is really hoping to get more info to frame the more expensive one properly.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

decision would have made it easier had the Tank Must Large was available in rose gold like the prior model then you just pay for the premium on the precious metal but who knows, maybe a rose gold Tank Must Large configuration becomes available again in the future? maybe wait it out and see whats announced next year?


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, not sure about it.
Stainless steel is definitely more versatile, but I own other watches and getting the real "classic" with a respectable hand wound movement and a more refined dial sounds interesting. But since the price is quite something I would like to fully understand what I am getting into.

Also true that gold is infinitely more expensive than steel and just that would justify the price bump - wouldn't it?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

I have a similar struggle with the Ronde Solo vs the Ronde Louis Cartier. Similar to your dilemma it’s rose gold and far more $$$ than th solo. The Louis Cartier is appealing for its hand wound movement and beautifully crafted hands vs the still good but simpler automatic Solo. For me it’s a question if I want rose gold in my collection. I don’t have one so I think it would make a splendid addition in the future as a dressier watch.


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

I have the same question and wonder if they share the same movement, or if the price difference is just the case materials.


----------



## ednew (Mar 26, 2017)

I doubt that either tank can be evaluated as to it's intrinsic value vs price- you're paying a lot for the Cartier name in either case. I think you get a more classical tank in the Louis Cartier, but only you can judge whether the classic look is worth the money. My experience: I bought a tank solo in yellow gold because I wanted the classic look, and a dressier watch to complement my SS sport models. I've found VERY few opportunities to dress up and wear the Cartier over the last 3 years. So unless you want to be a little different, and wear a gold watch with dockers and a polo shirt (or sweats), you might consider the SS a better choice. 
Ed


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jonathan T said:


> I have a similar struggle with the Ronde Solo vs the Ronde Louis Cartier. Similar to your dilemma it's rose gold and far more $$$ than th solo. The Louis Cartier is appealing for its hand wound movement and beautifully crafted hands vs the still good but simpler automatic Solo. For me it's a question if I want rose gold in my collection. I don't have one so I think it would make a splendid addition in the future as a dressier watch.


Hey Jonathan, that is pretty much what I was thinking. All my watches (9 now) are in steel, and a rose gold one would fit nicely in there. I suppose the JLC movement does weigh a bit, and if anything it sounds like a good deal considering that the quartz, yellow gold Louis is marginally cheaper than the rose gold one (still a lot more expensive that the Must).
Also that probably explains why I don't have precious metals watches in my collection - they are bloody expensive!


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

ednew said:


> I doubt that either tank can be evaluated as to it's intrinsic value vs price- you're paying a lot for the Cartier name in either case. I think you get a more classical tank in the Louis Cartier, but only you can judge whether the classic look is worth the money. My experience: I bought a tank solo in yellow gold because I wanted the classic look, and a dressier watch to complement my SS sport models. I've found VERY few opportunities to dress up and wear the Cartier over the last 3 years. So unless you want to be a little different, and wear a gold watch with dockers and a polo shirt (or sweats), you might consider the SS a better choice.
> Ed


Hi Ed,
you are making a good point, and I would like to make a couple of considerations.
A gold Tank LC is definitely a dress watch, however it is so small, subtle and classic that I don't feel one really has to dress up too much to wear it. As long as you are wearing a shirt, you are good I think, and an office environment would probably provide that.
Then, since the pandemic and related lockdowns started (18 months ago?) I have not worn my watches often (almost not at all). As I type I have a Garmin fitness tracker strapped on my wrist.

On value you are right, Cartier has a huge price tag attached to it. But for what I can see second hand prices are reasonably sustained. As long as you don't pay full RRP, dare I say this could be a reasonable long term store of value.


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Also I am thinking that if the precious metal one what the one with the quartz movement and the date, I wouldn't be considering it:










here in the UK this one sells for £9k, vs the £11.3k of the rose gold. Still, there is one full Tank Must in between, but expensive watch for expensive watch I wouldn't buy this yellow gold one, considering the date, the plain dial and the movement - almost no significant improvements over the Must I believe.


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

quakeroatmeal said:


> I have the same question and wonder if they share the same movement, or if the price difference is just the case materials.


The rose gold Tank mounts a manual wind movement, based on the JLC one found in the Reverso. Another big plus in my opinion, considering a Reverso was the other watch I have been considering!


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

Gold tank does play with the light better than the steel one. And they came with mineral crystal which have a slight dome effect that just make your Tank Louis sparkle like candy. Really fitting for the first ever dress watch in history. So if you really like Tank watch, you should go with Tank Louis.

Tank Must is quite good if you’re just diving in to the Tank craze. I haven’t been able to book an appointment with Cartier, but from what I see in YouTube videos like Hodinkee, it looks pretty dull even under professional light. It lack that shine that precious metal has.


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

neverover said:


> Gold tank does play with the light better than the steel one. And they came with mineral crystal which have a slight dome effect that just make your Tank Louis sparkle like candy. Really fitting for the first ever dress watch in history. So if you really like Tank watch, you should go with Tank Louis.
> 
> Tank Must is quite good if you're just diving in to the Tank craze. I haven't been able to book an appointment with Cartier, but from what I see in YouTube videos like Hodinkee, it looks pretty dull even under professional light. It lack that shine that precious metal has.


Is the crystal really domed? I tried the watch one but didn't realize. I suppose the Must has a flat crystal instead?
To be really honest, although the Must is the inferior watch here, it really surprises in the flesh. Also, for some reason looks larger?


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

ponch10 said:


> Is the crystal really domed? I tried the watch one but didn't realize. I suppose the Must has a flat crystal instead?
> To be really honest, although the Must is the inferior watch here, it really surprises in the flesh. Also, for some reason looks larger?
> 
> View attachment 16072166
> ...


Yes, you have to take off the plastic wrap to notice the crystal. They are not super domed but it's enough for you to notice. I don't realize this until I saw tank Louis in museum exhibition or antique store. There is an Instagram post that highlight Tank domed crystal here:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CANpAOMghGZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4izASSqY9W/

From what I can see, Tank Must have flat sapphire crystal. But I might be wrong and they don't have this information anymore in their site.


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Many thanks.

Funny enough, I asked Cartier customer service, and they confirmed the Louis has a flat crystal. However.....:



















From these profile pics a slight dome on the LC is noticeable. And neither has sapphire, but rather a mineral crystal - which I must admit leaves me confused. My SARB035 has sapphire crystal!

Also interesting how little customer service knows about its own products?


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

might just be my old eyes but i honestly do not even see the dome in that pic, looks more like a flat crystal that isnt flushed to the case?


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

ponch10 said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> Funny enough, I asked Cartier customer service, and they confirmed the Louis has a flat crystal. However.....:
> 
> ...


Well there is probably just 1 person who would ask the crystal in Tank watch in every 3 years or so haha. From all Cartier boutique store that I've been to my whole life, the only Cartier SA who noticed the domed mineral crystal in gold Tank LC is the lady in Cartier Sydney Australia. And that's because she owned one, several scratches on the mineral but it's very pretty and it's obvious that she really wears them.



NightScar said:


> might just be my old eyes but i honestly do not even see the dome in that pic, looks more like a flat crystal that isnt flushed to the case?


The gold tank have domed mineral crystal. Don't think it was the right angle tho so the crystal look a bit flat.


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Also, can somebody please explain me why and how mineral crystal can be used to create curved surfaces, while sapphire no?

What about double domed after market crystals for Seiko? Or even within Cartier, their Ballon Blue sports a beautiful domed sapphire crystal.

What am I missing?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

neverover said:


> The gold tank have domed mineral crystal. Don't think it was the right angle tho so the crystal look a bit flat.


i meant in that side profile pics taken from cartiers website, i cannot see the slight dome in those pics

as for why use mineral vs sapphire for a domed crystal, it might be one of those cases of staying with what theyve used since the beginning? when the LC was first made, the tech might not be advanced enough to create domed sapphire and theyve stuck with the mineral crystal as part of the tradition and keep the og look through that type of glass since the LC is supposedly the closest to the og tank as possible(?)

the ballon bleu released more recently, around the 2000's iirc

all a complete guess though and for all we know cartiers just too cheap to upgrade it


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

ponch10 said:


> Also, can somebody please explain me why and how mineral crystal can be used to create curved surfaces, while sapphire no?
> 
> What about double domed after market crystals for Seiko? Or even within Cartier, their Ballon Blue sports a beautiful domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


They are different, not just on the hardness but also on how they reflect lights. Sapphire will cast a white shadow/ reflections while mineral will not. Although there are plenty of anti reflective coating done on some grand Seikos, but its different with mineral glasses clearness. This is a good video to show that:





Jump to 4:23

So the decision to use mineral glasses is not based off technology feasibility but rather an artistic choice. Personally I'm fine with this because they are made to be very dressy and dainty. Their provenance kind of show what kind of demographics they are aiming for.


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

NightScar said:


> i meant in that side profile pics taken from cartiers website, i cannot see the slight dome in those pics
> 
> as for why use mineral vs sapphire for a domed crystal, it might be one of those cases of staying with what theyve used since the beginning? when the LC was first made, the tech might not be advanced enough to create domed sapphire and theyve stuck with the mineral crystal as part of the tradition and keep the og look through that type of glass since the LC is supposedly the closest to the og tank as possible(?)
> 
> ...


Yeah the picture are a bit tilted so you can't see through it clearly, but they are domed mineral glass for sure. If you go to the site they have 360 shot that you can move yourself so you'll see the curve. But then again, mineral and sapphire goes beyond technological prowess. It's also about the aesthetic on how mineral handle lightings better.


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you very much guys. That video is indeed quite informative. I always thought that mineral was inferior, but as a matter of fact is mainly "different", and it is "glass" after all. The glare bit is very noticeable!


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Don’t forget the cheaper has a synthetic gem on the crown.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

how about the art deco tank louis option: https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...nk-all/wgta0058-tank-louis-cartier-watch.html


----------

